#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-06-21
<kees> \o
<kees> *crickets*
<infinity> o/
 * stgraber waves
<infinity> Hi chair.
<mdeslaur> hi stgraber
<infinity> kees: You around?
<infinity> mdeslaur: I'll sort out recreating the meeting schedule on the calendar, just need kees to give me a preferred address for the invite.  For the rest of us, I'll use our canonical first.last addresses.
<mdeslaur> infinity: ack
<stgraber> #startmeeting TB
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun 21 16:21:14 2016 UTC.  The chair is stgraber. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mdeslaur> infinity: I suggest marking the dumbass as read-only
<stgraber> #topic Action review
<stgraber> ACTION: infinity to follow up with maas SRU exception
<infinity> stgraber: Defer. :(
<stgraber> ACTION: infinity to document the new Docker SRU process
<infinity> And defer.  And also defer for the next.
<stgraber> ok :)
<stgraber> ACTION: mdeslaur to look into flavour CVE tracking
<mdeslaur> stgraber: defer please
<infinity> The seed/maint-check one, I need to tackle before the point release, though.
<stgraber> #topic Scan the mailing list archive for anything we missed (standing item)
<infinity> All I see is Budgie, which is well-handled on the list.
<stgraber> not seeing anything which wasn't addressed on list
<stgraber> #topic Check up on community bugs (standing item)
<stgraber> nada
<stgraber> #topic Select a chair for the next meeting (next from https://launchpad.net/~techboard/+members)
<stgraber> infinity: that's you
<infinity> Sure is.
<infinity> Backup, kees.
<stgraber> #topic AOB
<infinity> Other than the calendar being deleted, I have no OB.
<infinity> I'll fix that shortly.
<stgraber> trying to log into the wiki to update the agenda... this thing isn't getting any faster
<stgraber> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun 21 16:28:18 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2016/ubuntu-meeting-2.2016-06-21-16.21.moin.txt
<mdeslaur> thanks stgraber
<mdeslaur> thanks everyone
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-06-20
 * slangasek waves
<slangasek> sorry, just finishing up a reboot, still finding the paperwork on my desktop :P
<mdeslaur> \o
<slangasek> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun 20 16:03:09 2017 UTC.  The chair is slangasek. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<slangasek> looks like we have slangasek, mdeslaur, infinity
<slangasek> kees: here?
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Apologies
<slangasek> none sent
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Action review
<slangasek> ACTION: infinity to ask maas team to prepare SRU exception policy à la CurtinUpdates
<slangasek> infinity: any progress?
<infinity> I spoke with them a few weeks ago to get the ball rolling.  Will nag more.
<slangasek> ok; carry over the action, then?
<infinity> *nod*
<slangasek> ACTION: infinity to play with seed/maint-check changes on dogfood to build a new xenial release pocket for support length auditing (ETA: 16.04.3 release)
<infinity> And carried.
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> ACTION: slangasek to investigate getting tagged ubuntu-community bugs automatically forwarded to technical-board, and if not feasible, fall back to DMB sending signed emails to list for ACL requests
<slangasek> this is carried
<slangasek> ACTION: slangasek to follow up to snapd-glib SRU exception request
<slangasek> this is done (finally, after repeated prompting by email)
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Mailing list archive
<slangasek> [LINK] https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2017-June/thread.html
<slangasek> there was the snapd-glib discussion
<slangasek> and then there was a strange message I moderated about cli-mono package set ownership
<slangasek> seems to have been a stray follow-up to a TB request from 2011, so ignorable
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Community bugs
<slangasek> and I've gone and lost the browser tab :P
<infinity> Taking a while to count to zero. ;)
<slangasek> [LINK] https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bugs?field.assignee=techboard
<slangasek> 0
<slangasek> ;)
<slangasek> [TOPIC] AOB
<slangasek> anything else before we rotate chairs?
<mdeslaur> nothing from me
<infinity> Nein.
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Select a chair for the next meeting
<slangasek> looks like stgraber next, with infinity backup
<infinity> Yep.
<slangasek> [AGREED] next TB meeting Tuesday, July 4 @ 17:00 London Time; stgraber chair; infinity backup
<slangasek> holiday in the US, but you can carry on without us
<slangasek> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun 20 16:15:07 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2017/ubuntu-meeting-2.2017-06-20-16.03.moin.txt
<slangasek> infinity, mdeslaur: thanks!
<mdeslaur> thanks slangasek, infinity
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-06-19
 * stgraber waves
<infinity> o/
<tsimonq2> Oh, darn. I knew I was forgetting something.
 * tsimonq2 works on my action item.
<stgraber> so who's there?
<infinity> kees and slangasek are at least idling here. :P
<infinity> But I'm not seeing a lot of hands go up.
<infinity> Which doesn't feel quorumful.
<infinity> Ahh, slangasek sent apologies to the list.
<stgraber> going to wait another 5min for someone else to show up, otherwise we'll just skip
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> I don't see anything to address on the list, it's just nominations.
<stgraber> doko put a bunch of things on the agenda looks like
<stgraber> alright, lets skip until next week then
<tsimonq2> I'll finish that proposal and send it to the TB mailing list todayish.
<infinity> #startmeeting Technical Board Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun 19 19:12:09 2018 UTC.  The chair is infinity. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<infinity> Quorum not met.
<infinity> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun 19 19:12:16 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2018/ubuntu-meeting-2.2018-06-19-19.12.moin.txt
<infinity> There.
<stgraber> :)
<infinity> stgraber: I guess we'll just keep the same chair rotation, since you didn't get to do anything. :P
<infinity> Maybe we'll have an election and kick you out by then.
<stgraber> :)
